# List of What they Bring With to Hawaii



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

We are heading to Maui in August and I'm trying to develop a list of those items I should bring with me.  For the condo what items do you bring that are cheaper to bring vs buying on the island?



For example a few of the item's I have on my list are:

Liquid Hand Soap
Gallon Size Zip Lock bags
Spices
Sunscreen


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, having just done this...(Kauai)

Spices are a must...
Wine aerator
Roku or Fire Tv 
Fitbit (love them steps!)
Charging brick with 8 ports (rather than 3 chargers etc..)
Car charger
GPS (I use Ipod touch for Kauai Revealed app/book, GPS, Camera, Music, Mail etc..) I don't take my phone on boat/trail--too easy to break/loose/wet
Backpack/fannypack (we use camelback style for water on trails)
Drypack for wallets/electronics on boat/beach
mini tubes of deet and hand sanitizer (hikes etc..)
sunscreen lip balm--expensive and hard to find last time
do-rag for sensitive scalps on trail/boat (cheap, but can be hard to find) 
small bag of mixed OTC medicines (pepto, allergy, pain, Imodium etc..)
super chamois cloth--really good for drying or removing water from patio furniture, jeeps (oops, tops off) boat, drying off etc... 
dryer sheets: in zippy on way out, put a few loose in suitcase on way back--keeps luggage from smelling like tropical swamp with wet clothes etc...
Photocopy of D license, passport, tickets etc... Keep a copy in luggage and in hand carried bag. What if you loose your wallet/purse? Makes life oh so easy. Keeping a business card/itinerary in check luggage helps if luggage lost. Ever see a CS agent tear a bag apart trying to find out who it belongs to? Keep something easy to see/find inside bag with contact.

We use vacuum bags to pack clothes (keeping quick-change items in separate bag).  Makes packing/unpacking easy and keeps stuff dry.

Anything that can leak...I'd avoid. We only check 1 bag, so we're pretty tight on space. We regretted bringing some cooking things--Thai ingredients etc.. they were in cheap plentiful supply at most markets.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 29, 2016)

Here's some from our list:

batteries
nail clipper
night light
sewing kit
shopping bags
laundry detergent pods
stamps for postcards (yes we still send them)


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Here's some from our list:
> 
> batteries
> nail clipper
> ...


 
Forgot the pods and shopping bags!
Wouldn't use all-liquid pods though...we've had them leak/explode. Very messy.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2016)

Hawaii is about the easiest place to pack for in the world. Shorts/T's/swim suits/a couple of Aloha shirts for dress-up. It all goes in a carry-on. If you check a bag, you're taking too much.

Tater's list of non-clothing items is pretty good for a fly-to timeshare vacay anywhere. We have most all of that type stuff in a packing cube that goes everywhere we timeshare. Some items vary by location/season.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2016)

The recommendations above are great tips.  I'd add that we take flat laundry detergent/dryer sheet combo things in a zip lock baggie.  Packs flat, doesn't leak, gives laundry cleaning ability everywhere.  I put the zip lock in an outside zipped pocket of my suitcase, so they're handy to get to for everyone in our group. They can be cut down for smaller loads in smaller washing machines - something you can't do with pods.

One thing I think is a great idea for anyone needing multiple electrical outlets, is this gadget:  http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MP-OT...07&sr=8-1&keywords=travel+power+strip+monster

It has two outlets on either side, providing plenty of plug-in space for any oversized chargers you may have.  For travel, the cord wraps around the unit and plugs back in to one of the outlets.  Others have said they just carry a cheap extension cord, which I suppose would do the same thing, but I like that this thing has about a one-foot cord, so it doesn't get all tangled up.  When I bought mine, it was under $10.  So maybe shopping around would help.

Keep in mind Hawaii has plenty of purchasing options for anything you don't bring with you, so there is no need to overpack.

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Hawaii is about the easiest place to pack for in the world. Shorts/T's/swim suits/a couple of Aloha shirts for dress-up. It all goes in a carry-on. If you check a bag, you're taking too much.
> 
> Tater's list of non-clothing items is pretty good for a fly-to timeshare vacay anywhere. We have most all of that type stuff in a packing cube that goes everywhere we timeshare. Some items vary by location/season.
> 
> Jim


 
We hate checking bags. But, for two weeks, we couldn't get the weight down to a level we could stand. Too hard to get the bag into the overhead and under 50# etc... We take exercise/hike gear (jacket) and guess it gets too heavy with the other stuff. Besides; where would I put the mac nuts and spam candy on the way back? 

I like this thread.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2016)

Speaking of charging stations, I love that some of the resorts have added USB charging ports to the lamps in living rooms and/or bedrooms.  Westin, Four Seasons, and even Shell resorts now have these USB chargers on lamps.  It's something I want at home and cannot find those lamps.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 29, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> One thing I think is a great idea for anyone needing multiple electrical outlets, is this gadget:  http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MP-OT...07&sr=8-1&keywords=travel+power+strip+monster
> 
> It has two outlets on either side, providing plenty of plug-in space for any oversized chargers you may have.


Since all of our chargers have USB plugs these days, I find it simpler to just to use a single USB charging hub, like this one.  Eliminates the need to bring multiple chargers for phones, ipads, kindles, etc. and only uses a single electrical plug.  Very compact and saves some space vs. a power strip and multiple chargers.

Kurt


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> Since all of our chargers have USB plugs these days, I find it simpler to just to use a single USB charging hub, like this one.  Eliminates the need to bring multiple chargers for phones, ipads, kindles, etc. and only uses a single electrical plug.  Very compact and saves some space vs. a power strip and multiple chargers.
> 
> Kurt



USB chargers are great, if your voltages are all the same.  I have some things that won't charge if just plugged in to a random USB port someplace.  Not real sure why.  But I do like the idea that they're becoming more available.

My spouse is a photography nut.  When we travel, there are multiple, not interchangeable, battery chargers needed for the various digital camera batteries.  These chargers plug into the wall, and sometimes need to be plugged in all at once.  

That was what prompted my search to find this power strip thing - every time we'd move into a new timeshare or hotel room someplace, we'd have this scavenger hunt to figure out where the available outlets were.  It seemed there was never enough.  Inevitably something would have to get unplugged, or we'd have to tag-team the chargers in the one available outlet. That was a hassle.  

This power strip thing solved that issue, with the added convenience that we didn't accidentally leave anything behind, because we forgot that one outlet we'd used behind the dresser or whatever.  It was easy insurance, with the added benefit that everything was plugged into the one location. 

Dave


----------



## bastroum (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't overpack. Costco and WalMart are both near the airport. You don't even need to pack t-shirts. Great place in Lahaina for t-shirts 7 for $20! I forget the name of the place but you'll see the sign on the way to the timeshare.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 29, 2016)

Keep these suggestions coming. I wanted to ensure I brought items that were low cost in my area but double or triple the cost in Maui.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 29, 2016)

What is flat laundry detergent and where do you buy it at?



DaveNW said:


> The recommendations above are great tips.  I'd add that we take flat laundry detergent/dryer sheet combo things in a zip lock baggie.  Packs flat, doesn't leak, gives laundry cleaning ability everywhere.  I put the zip lock in an outside zipped pocket of my suitcase, so they're handy to get to for everyone in our group. They can be cut down for smaller loads in smaller washing machines - something you can't do with pods.
> 
> One thing I think is a great idea for anyone needing multiple electrical outlets, is this gadget:  http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MP-OT...07&sr=8-1&keywords=travel+power+strip+monster
> 
> ...


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Purex-Complete-Laundry-Sheets-Spring/dp/B0053XE87A

like these... many brands. All in one Smell good, easy to pack, no leaky.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Keep these suggestions coming. I wanted to ensure I brought items that were low cost in my area but double or triple the cost in Maui.



I can't think of anything that is double or triple the cost in Maui, and Maui has major discount stores with all the usual stuff.  We go for 3 weeks at a time, with only carry-ons.  

Everyone takes way too much the first time they go to Hawaii.  You will find that you won't wear half the clothes you take.  90% of the time you will be in shorts, T-Shirts, and bathing suits.

Remember that you will have a washer and dryer, so you don't need to take clothes for the full week.  Hawaii is very casual, and no one will be critiquing your fashion choices - really.

Also - don't take beach towels - you can get fresh ones every day from the resort and they take up a lot of room.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 29, 2016)

All good suggestions. I like the flat laundry sheets;  I've been shopping at Costco too much....I don't go down the laundry aisle of grocery stores at all.

Here's a few thing we bring or do, YMMV:
1. coffee filters and coffee.  DH likes to bring enough coffee for his first morning.  Sometimes we don't get to the store until the 2nd day.
2. dishwasher pods or powder.  We usually do more dishwasher loads than the stuff provided.  It's more of a convenience for us to bring our own than to get more dishwasher stuff from housekeeping.
3. ziplock bags various sizes
4.  small blue ice pack and a large insulated lunch bag for canned or bottled drinks. We get a case or two  of Hawaiian Sun fruit drinks at Costco. We pack drinks for whenever we're out and about on drives, and drinks in Hawaii warm up really fast.

I usually do bring a suitcase because I find items there that I can't find in my local stores.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> What is flat laundry detergent and where do you buy it at?



See Rob's reply in post #14.  These sheets are intended for a full-sized washer.  The t/s washers I've seen are generally small capacity.  If so, we'll cut the sheet in half, so it stretches the quantity for double-duty.  They come in a bag or box that may be reclosable - I just repackage them into a gallon-size zip lock bag, and store them on the outside of my suitcase - the fabric softener smell is pretty concentrated. They've been a great item to take along, and I don't have to find those little boxes of detergent that I never seem to have enough of. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2016)

*We way overpack!  Denise is way better at this.*

Traveling 12 weeks per year makes you cut corners.  We have the following packed in our suitcases, ready for every trip, so we don't have to think all of the time about what to bring:

Charger station with six short cords
Sunshade for car
Foldable hamper
Laundry washer/dryer sheets (Purex, as posted to Rob)
Small cooler (we use frozen bottles of water to keep things cool)
Spices
Rolls of aluminum foil and saran wrap
Sharp knife for cutting meat
For Hawaii, I take our mushroom/strawberry/egg slicer
Braun toothbrush with charger
Toiletries pre-loaded into a bag, including items like deodorant, toothpaste, lotion, good shampoo/conditioner, hairbrush/comb, acid reducers, benadryl, Tylenol, Advil.  
Portable shaver for Rick
Umbrellas
Multi-tool to fix anything that needs fixing.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Speaking of charging stations, I love that some of the resorts have added USB charging ports to the lamps in living rooms and/or bedrooms.  Westin, Four Seasons, and even Shell resorts now have these USB chargers on lamps.  It's something I want at home and cannot find those lamps.



Cindy, just enter 'lamps with usb port' in the Amazon search window. There are many pages of them. Most are kind of modern for my taste, but there are lots to choose from.

Jim


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 29, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> USB chargers are great, if your voltages are all the same.  I have some things that won't charge if just plugged in to a random USB port someplace.  Not real sure why.  But I do like the idea that they're becoming more available.



It's not the volts, it's the amps.   All USB chargers are 5 volts, but some devices, iPads for example, require at least a 2A charger, where a lot of USB chargers are only 1A.  If you look out for that, you will usually be good.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 29, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Speaking of charging stations, I love that some of the resorts have added USB charging ports to the lamps in living rooms and/or bedrooms.  Westin, Four Seasons, and even Shell resorts now have these USB chargers on lamps.  *It's something I want at home *and cannot find those lamps.



You might instead consider replacing your outlet with an outlet that also has USB charging ports like this one.  I have a couple of these installed in our house, and it is nice not to have the chargers hanging off the outlet all the time (and you can still use the outlet to plug in other things).

Kurt


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> It's not the volts, it's the amps.   All USB chargers are 5 volts, but some devices, iPads for example, require at least a 2A charger, where a lot of USB chargers are only 1A.  If you look out for that, you will usually be good.
> 
> Kurt



Ok.  I knew it was something like that. 

Dave


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 29, 2016)

Don't forget the Snail (Us Mail). Check with your Timeshare and see if they will hold packages for your arrival (Hilton Bay Club will).

Pack and mail a week and a half in advance of your trip, call a couple of days before you get there to make certain your stuff is there, and _voila_ - carry ons only.

Priority Mail, 5 business day delivery from CONUS to Hawaii (and vice versa) - 12" x 12" x 6" is $18 one way - no weight limit. Save the box, it's reuseable for sending things back.

(Now if only I could figure out how to ship a compact stereo at an affordable price. . .)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 29, 2016)

bastroum said:


> Don't overpack. Costco and WalMart are both near the airport. You don't even need to pack t-shirts. Great place in Lahaina for t-shirts 7 for $20! I forget the name of the place but you'll see the sign on the way to the timeshare.



Wow, so this place is on the way to WKORV, what a great price...


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2016)

After many years of going to Maui, and many times taking too much, this is what we bring now:

Sunscreen
good knife as the ones in the timeshares are usually pretty dull
beachbag


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 29, 2016)

The coffee filters, is a great idea, thanks




dsmrp said:


> All good suggestions. I like the flat laundry sheets;  I've been shopping at Costco too much....I don't go down the laundry aisle of grocery stores at all.
> 
> Here's a few thing we bring or do, YMMV:
> 1. coffee filters and coffee.  DH likes to bring enough coffee for his first morning.  Sometimes we don't get to the store until the 2nd day.
> ...


----------



## bastroum (Apr 29, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, so this place is on the way to WKORV, what a great price...



Yes, across the street from the Cannery Mall in a strip center. You can't miss the sign. I think it's called Lahaina Outlet. Take Denises's advice. Don't overpack. The only thing double the price is food. You'll probably shop for food at the Times Market, however, I like Safeway for better selection of items. Check the newspaper on Wednesday for the market and drugstore ads for sale items. Stop at WalMart for sunscreen. If you like the beach, instead of the pool stop at Costco for chairs and an umbrella. Be careful though, it's very windy by the Westin at times and hard to keep he umbrella up. The umbrella at Costco is one of the few that stay up. There is a store in the Fairway Shops center that will buy your chairs for $14 each when you go home. The store rents snorkeling gear. Lastly, do not eat lunch at the Westin. They have the highest prices for food I've ever experienced. We always make lunch in the room and save our budget for going out to dinner. Lunch for 2 at he Westin will cost you $50.


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 30, 2016)

This is a good discussion, but I would add that unless you are going to spend your vacation on Molokai or Lanai, Hawaii is not much different than staying at a timeshare in San Diego.  I would just add an extra $50 or $100 to your budget for the little things, and forget about it.  If a gallon fo milk is $2.50 where you live, then just pay the $5 in Hawaii without giving it a thought.  You don't live here, so really what difference does it make if the cost of living is 25% higher if it is only for a week?
...


----------



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Hawaii is about the easiest place to pack for in the world. Shorts/T's/swim suits/a couple of Aloha shirts for dress-up. It all goes in a carry-on. If you check a bag, you're taking too much.
> 
> Tater's list of non-clothing items is pretty good for a fly-to timeshare vacay anywhere. We have most all of that type stuff in a packing cube that goes everywhere we timeshare. Some items vary by location/season.
> 
> Jim



I like how you pack. I think I could get by with short pants, 2 swim trunks, 3 t shirts and flip flops. Our units have washer /dryers so its pretty easy to take less.

We do take a carry on for fishing gear and my wifes lotions. 

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

This is my carry-on list:

TSA sized toiletries for a few nights (will buy a few items there)
2 bathing suits
bathing suit cover up
SPF swim shirt
3 shorts
3 T-shirts/tank tops
nightgown 
One "nicer" outfit like resort wear cropped pants and top
2 Sun dresses/muumuus 
flip flops
"nicer" sandals
crushable sun hat or visor
snorkel and mask (I rent fins)

On the plane I wear tennis shoes, jeans, and a hoodie, because they are large to pack, and I know I will want them for cool nights, rain, boat trips, or a trip up to Waimea canyon.

I don't take make up, high heels, or dressy clothes.  It is liberating.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 30, 2016)

*For the trip back*

Something not addressed yet:

I bring along a roll of packaging tape that I get from the dollar store.  I use it to seal up the USPS fixed rate boxes that are full of the goodies that we're shipping home.  That way there are no worries about being overweight.

I suppose that on a related note, if you are planning on just adding stuff to your bag, then bring along one of those ~ $12 digital scales to weigh your bag.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't pack much but I take more than Denise. We always check bags but they always have
A lot of room for when we buy things. We get free checked bags too. For the last few years
We have left a tote on Kauai that has a lot of the items that are on everybody's lists.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 30, 2016)

Honestly, except for spices OTC medicines, chargers etc...

 Hawaii (with Costco and Walmart) makes packing a breeze.
 I must say, it's not that way everywhere.  Europe can be a b*** to find something you really meant to bring. Of course, we Americans are so ridiculously consumer/product oriented... it's good to practice a little self-denial.   I find that wine (in plentiful supply in EU) goes a long way to make up for the stray missing item(s).    Hmm  Mai Tai's too!


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 30, 2016)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Something not addressed yet:
> 
> I bring along a roll of packaging tape that I get from the dollar store.  I use it to seal up the USPS fixed rate boxes that are full of the goodies that we're shipping home.  That way there are no worries about being overweight.
> 
> I suppose that on a related note, if you are planning on just adding stuff to your bag, then bring along one of those ~ $12 digital scales to weigh your bag.



Yes, my husband does bring one of those small travel weight scales (non digital) to check our luggage weight on the return home 
My SIL's family is from Colombia, and when they visit her, they bring back every ounce up to the limit in their suitcases.

Also Hawaiian Air had been weighing carry-on bags for their posted 25 lb limit, on mainland flights and even inter-island. Fortunately I've not seen carry-on limits online from the other major Hawaii carriers.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 30, 2016)

"We are heading to Maui in August and I'm trying to develop a list of those items I should bring with me.  For the condo what items do you bring that are cheaper to bring vs buying on the island?"


Here's some of my travel must haves: 
Bandaids, antibiotic wash/ointment, mole skin for those who blister easily.
Asthma inhaler if you need it. (Especially on voggy days) 
Emergen-C 
Neti Pot (Neil Med) We use this as soon as we get off the plane when we arrive at our destination, and when return home. 
Vitamins
Slippers
Hat 
Wet wipes for hands 
Tushy wet wipes for the tush, we never leave home without it. :hysterical:
Backpack (if hiking) 
Floss
Razor

When my children were younger, I would put the strong club type sticker/paper/ bracelets on their wrists and write our name and contact numbers on it, in the event they ever got lost. (My son was a wondering adventurer who couldn't keep still or follow instructions)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 1, 2016)

Does WKORVN take the standard coffee filters (the basket kind) or do they require a more specialized version... I love my coffee in the morning.




dsmrp said:


> All good suggestions. I like the flat laundry sheets;  I've been shopping at Costco too much....I don't go down the laundry aisle of grocery stores at all.
> 
> Here's a few thing we bring or do, YMMV:
> 1. coffee filters and coffee.  DH likes to bring enough coffee for his first morning.  Sometimes we don't get to the store until the 2nd day.
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 1, 2016)

taterhed said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Purex-Complete-Laundry-Sheets-Spring/dp/B0053XE87A
> 
> like these... many brands. All in one Smell good, easy to pack, no leaky.



Thanks, I will have to look at a local store to see if its a bit lower priced.


----------



## carmena79 (May 1, 2016)

I always bring spices. Ziplocs and tide pods. Now I can eliminate the pods and bring a little bottle of olive oil. Thank you for the hint!


----------



## carmena79 (May 1, 2016)

I plan on bringing a smaller carry-on inside of a larger carry-on next time and checking one in.


----------



## carmena79 (May 1, 2016)

I meant checking one in on the way home


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 1, 2016)

carmena79 said:


> I always bring spices. Ziplocs and tide pods. Now I can eliminate the pods and bring a little bottle of olive oil. Thank you for the hint!



I was thinking of bringing a bottle garlic olive oil from TJ's with me..Great idea, thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 1, 2016)

carmena79 said:


> I meant checking one in on the way home



That is a good idea


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2016)

If it's likely I'm going to bring more home than I took with me, I will pack a folding zip-up tote bag I got in a cruise ship store.  It folds flat into a square about the size of a hard back book.  Unzipped, it's a full-sized soft-sided suitcase. I haven't needed it much in the last few years, since I've been downsizing, and those souvenirs add up.  But if I think I need it, I'll toss it into the checked suitcase.

I also have a folding cooler I got in an ABC Store years ago, that I'll take along if I think I'll want a day cooler, and there isn't one in the timeshare.  It holds a 12-pack and some ice.  Not fancy, but highly functional. 

Dave


----------



## Kel (May 1, 2016)

My husband is an AA Platinum member and we can each check 2 bags for free…  So, we pack heavy for most trips.  My husband is a kitesurfer and his gear takes up 3 checked bags.  So we max out the 4th free checked bag (duffle bag) with the following food and stuff:

Small soft side cooler
Plastic Baggies
Oatmeal
Cold cereal
Honey
Pecans
Coffee
Coffee Filters
Tea
Splenda and Sugar
Salt and Pepper
Bread
Popcorn
Peanut Butter
Jam
Chips
Bars
Other Snacks
Cool cups
Laundry soap
Sponge
Antibacterial wipes
2 beach towels
Sunscreen

When we get to Hawaii or where ever we are going we get the following:

Milk
Beer and Wine
Water
Fruits and vegetables for breakfast and snacks
Beach chair
Some other items

We typically eat a healthy breakfast in and have snacks available in the room.  We usually pickup Subway sandwiches for the cooler for day trips and eat dinner out.  We have found that sometimes the oatmeal and cold cereal in the stores are stale – so we take our own.   And, when the checked food is gone – there is room in the duffle bag to bring the beach chair home.  

Have fun!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 2, 2016)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Something not addressed yet:
> 
> I bring along a roll of packaging tape that I get from the dollar store.  I use it to seal up the USPS fixed rate boxes that are full of the goodies that we're shipping home.  That way there are no worries about being overweight.
> 
> I suppose that on a related note, if you are planning on just adding stuff to your bag, then bring along one of those ~ $12 digital scales to weigh your bag.



I like the packing tape idea, as I know we will want to bring home souvenirs.


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2016)

Hawaii is not a 3rd World Country. Hawaii has a surprising number of well stocked grocery stores - to include Costco. They also have health food stores, bakeries, etc. They may cost a bit more but why haul a pantry in your suitcase. Patti and I recently finished a 30 trip to to New Zealand and Australia. We each used 1 medium suitcase.


----------



## taterhed (May 2, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Hawaii is not a 3rd World Country. Hawaii has a surprising number of well stocked grocery stores - to include Costco. They also have health food stores, bakeries, etc. They may cost a bit more but why haul a pantry in your suitcase. Patti and I recently finished a 30 trip to to New Zealand and Australia. We each used 1 medium suitcase.



For Kauai, this less obvious, but still very true.  Costco is a life-saver for some items, but we find the smaller groceries to have an excellent selection of very unexpected (but much loved) items.  The store may look quaint (to be polite) but the wine selection is often excellent.  Ditto for the local Safeway; it's better than Costco in many ways. (don't' throw stones at me!).  That's what I meant in my post above.  Hawaii is easy to pack for.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

Unless you have a large party, and are going to do a lot of cooking, I'm not sure it pays to go to Costco.  Costco in Hawaii is not cheap.

For smaller quantities, you can do better with a discount card at Safeway.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 2, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does WKORVN take the standard coffee filters (the basket kind) or do they require a more specialized version... I love my coffee in the morning.



Mr. Coffee type filters.

But we carry both those and cone filters in our timeshare kit.  They weigh nothing, and one of these years, one of our resorts will surprise us and switch.


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Unless you have a large party, and are going to do a lot of cooking, I'm not sure it pays to go to Costco.  Costco in Hawaii is not cheap.
> 
> For smaller quantities, you can do better with a discount card at Safeway.



I agree.  We found that even with 4 people the quantities at Costco were just too much.  On Maui we generally shop at Safeway and we already have a discount card there.  If you don't have one it's very easy to set up.  For produce however we prefer to get that from small, local stands.  There is one at the north end of Kihei that we love.  Since our timeshare is in Kihei that one is convenient for us.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 5, 2016)

Dave,

Thanks I just got my delivery of my Outlets To Go Power Strip that you linked to below... This is something we always have issues with, so it will be nice that all 4 phones will now be able to be charged at once...no more fighting...love it...thanks




DaveNW said:


> The recommendations above are great tips.  I'd add that we take flat laundry detergent/dryer sheet combo things in a zip lock baggie.  Packs flat, doesn't leak, gives laundry cleaning ability everywhere.  I put the zip lock in an outside zipped pocket of my suitcase, so they're handy to get to for everyone in our group. They can be cut down for smaller loads in smaller washing machines - something you can't do with pods.
> 
> One thing I think is a great idea for anyone needing multiple electrical outlets, is this gadget:  http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MP-OT...07&sr=8-1&keywords=travel+power+strip+monster
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks I just got my delivery of my Outlets To Go Power Strip that you linked to below... This is something we always have issues with, so it will be nice that all 4 phones will now be able to be charged at once...no more fighting...love it...thanks




Excellent!  I'm on a business trip this week, and I'm using mine.  There are a number of outlets in my hotel room, but I wouldn't have known that before getting here.  Better to have it, than need it and not have one. 

Dave


----------



## donnaval (May 7, 2016)

We follow a veg diet, and don't go out to eat very often while traveling.  Not knowing what to expect on Kauai I took a lot with us - we, too, have free checked bags with our CC so it cost us nothing extra and gave us an empty bag to fill up with Hawaiian goodies on the way home.   

We're Costco members so that was our first stop - gas was .30 to .50 per gallon cheaper at the Costco gas station than anywhere else on the island.  We found the prices at the Costco to be very similar to here at home.  For example, my husband doesn't care for macadamia nuts shrug but loves Virginia peanuts - Costco has the huge cans which are $6.59 here, and were $6.89 there, the Silk Almond milk was exactly the same, the frozen veggie mixture and chipotle bean burgers were within 20 cents of what we pay here.  We bought Mary's Gone Crackers, salsa, celery, soft drinks, dates, organic lettuce and should have bought avocados (they were sooo expensive everywhere), all of which were within a few cents of what we pay here.  Also should have bought bread there.  There are only two of us, but we stayed for two weeks and we used up everything we bought at our one trip to Costco.

We supplemented at the local groceries and were quite surprised that the prices on many things weren't really that much higher than we're accustomed to spending (except for bread, holy cow!).  We did register for a Safeway card and Wyndham gave us a Foodland card, so we got sale prices like the locals.  Our favorite places to shop were the local farmers markets--you can literally go to one every day, so we gorged on papayas and pineapples and apple bananas and local veggies.

I'm glad I packed spices and tahini - need not have bothered with condiments or rice or pasta.  (Side note - our KBV unit even had a rice cooker!)


----------



## hintok (May 7, 2016)

*Did anyone mention mosquito repellent sheets?*

Was in Waikoloa last February and needed them in the evening.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 7, 2016)

A nice 1st aid kit, which you can pickup on Amazon.  Include Hydrogen Peroxide, which you need to use if you scrap yourself on the coral (flesh eating infections). Also, Neosporin is always handy to have. 

Consider picking up a rash shirt while your there too.  And don't forget a hat and sun glasses, along with some Croakies.

Don't forget your Costco card, which is on all of the islands.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 7, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> A nice 1st aid kit, which you can pickup on Amazon.  Include Hydrogen Peroxide, which you need to use if you scrap yourself on the coral (flesh eating infections). Also, Neosporin is always handy to have.
> 
> Consider picking up a rash shirt while your there too.  And don't forget a hat and sun glasses, along with some Croakies.
> 
> Don't forget your Costco card, which is on all of the islands.



This is a great idea, as my daughter just got diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes


----------



## Ron98GT (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> This is a great idea, as my daughter just got diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes



I'm Type 2, along with my wives son.  Eating most of your meals in the TS is a great way to control the family diet.

I don't know if you signed-up at Foodland, but that's a good way to save on essential groceries.  We have it tied to one of our phone numbers, so that's all we have to enter at the check-out counter: no card to carry around.  Although we do pickup bulk items (and don't forget the pineapple) at Costco, we do eat a lot of chicken, fish, and salads, so Foodland is a good place to run into for those items, along with milk: they had milk for $2.99 the other day. 

http://www.foodland.com/

Have Fun 

O'yeah, don't forget the roll of Life-Savers, for when your daughters blood sugar begins to drop (a problem with Type 2) when your on the plane or out-and-about, that's never fun: the swings.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 8, 2016)

Thanks I tried signing up on line but it says you come in and fill out our form... I like the idea of tying it to my phone...thanks





Ron98GT said:


> I'm Type 2, along with my wives son.  Eating most
> 
> 
> of your meals in the TS is a great way to control the family diet.
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks I tried signing up on line but it says you come in a fill our the form... I like the idea of tying it to my phone...thanks



You don't sign up on line - you print the form, fill it out, and hand it to the cashier.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You don't sign up on line - you print the form, fill it out, and hand it to the cashier.



And if you forget to do that ahead of time you can always fill out a form when you're at the store.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2016)

Luanne said:


> And if you forget to do that ahead of time you can always fill out a form when you're at the store.



You can, but I always hate to stand at the register to do stuff, because I know I'm holding up everyone else in line, so it's better to have it done when you go to check-out.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You can, but I always hate to stand at the register to do stuff, because I know I'm holding up everyone else in line, so it's better to have it done when you go to check-out.



If you are organized enough that works.  

However, you could be filling it out while the checker is ringing up all your stuff.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You don't sign up on line - you print the form, fill it out, and hand it to the cashier.



Thanks Denise,  but the form is not available on line.  When I click on the link it states...

_It's simple to become a Maika`i Member and there is no cost to participate. Visit one of our stores today and ask our cashier to apply. The best part is that once you become a Maika`i Member, we'll track your purchases and points._

However, I was able to download their mobile app.

Do you know where the link is to print off the form?   Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks Denise,  but the form is not available on line.



My apologies - I wrongly assumed that you were getting the discount card for *Safeway*, which you can print online.  

(I see now that you had a Foodland link in your post and I missed it.)  

I don't like Foodland as well - stores seem a bit run down, and have less variety than Safeway.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> My apologies - I wrongly assumed that you were getting the discount card for *Safeway*, which you can print online.
> 
> (I see now that you had a Foodland link in your post and I missed it.)
> 
> I don't like Foodland as well - stores seem a bit run down, and have less variety than Safeway.



We prefer Safeway on Maui (this is in Kihei) also.  And all of the grocery discount cards can be tied to your phone number.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 8, 2016)

Which one is closer to WKORVN --- Foodland or Safeway?   thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Which one is closer to WKORVN --- Foodland or Safeway?   thanks



They are both very close.


----------



## Passepartout (May 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> They are both very close.



Though neither is exactly 'walkng distance'. Especially carrying bags of groceries.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2016)

True - By close, I mean within 5 min. by car.


----------

